
Show HN: Simple, Balanced State Management for ReactJS with ES6 Proxies (GitHub) - thenewestkid
https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-state
======
thenewestkid
React Easy State is a simple library, which provides balance between local
component state and global stores. It uses a modern version of transparent
reactivity (similarly to MobX) with ES6 Proxies under the hood. Please check
it out and give some feedback if you have can (:

